#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > درخواست: آموزش استخراج صدا از سی دی نرم افزار سخنرانی

## mojtabashaye

با سلام . دوستان و اساتید محترم بتازگی یه سی دی نرم افزار فرهنگی خریدم که بعد نصب شدن روی سیستم میشه سخنرانی هاشو شنید . اما میخوام که این فایلهای صوتی رو از نرم افزار استخراج کنم و تبدیل به mp3‌کرده و بصورت جداگانه استفاده کنم . آیا راهی داره ؟ ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید .

----------

*kh.a*,*NICHICON*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
موضوع رو ویرایش کردم .منبعد دقت بکنید
شما اول داخل پوشه های سی دی و نرم افزار نصب شده  رو خوب بگرد - ببین چیزی یافت میکنی یا نه ؟
اگه یافت نکردی تا بریم مرحله بعد
دوما - این نرم افزاری که نصب میشه ایا موقع اجرا اجرا نیاز به سی دی داره ؟
-------
اگه حدس میزنید قفل داره یا اینکه فایل ها رو مخفی کردن - بیشتر توضیح بده تا زودتر نتیجه بگیریم

----------

*kh.a*,*mojtabashaye*

----------


## kh.a

با درود

اگه نتونستی فایل ها رو تو سی دی پیدا کنی 
یا اگه پیدا کردی و فایل ها انکریپت شده بودن و با پلیر پخش نمی شدن

اونوقت باید فایل مورد نظرت رو پخش کنی و دوباره با نرم افزار رکوردش کنی
توجه داشته باش که برای این کار نیاز به میکروفون و کابل خاصی نیست
نرم افزار audacity-win-2.0.5 صداهای خروجی رو برات رکورد می کنه

لینک دانلودش :
http://audacity.googlecode.com/files...-win-2.0.5.zip

 البته برای این کار نرم افزارهای زیادی موجود هست که می تونی گوگل کنی
از این روش بیشتر برای ضبط رادیوهای اینترنتی و سایت هایی که به هیچ وجه اجازه دانلود نمی دن استفاده می شه .

----------

*mojtabashaye*,*NICHICON*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*

----------


## mojtabashaye

از توجهتون سپاسگذارم . نرم افزار با سی دی اجرا میشه . همه جاشو گشتم اما نتونستم چیزی پیدا کنم . در ضمن چیزی حدود 500 تا سخنرانیه اگه بخوام ضبط کنم خیلی وقت میخواد و مکافات میشه . میخوام یه راه حل ساده باشه.

----------

*kh.a*,*NICHICON*

----------


## kh.a

ممکنه گشتن شما مشکل داشته باشه .

یه ایمیج iso از سی دی بگیر .
فایل iso رو با دوتا نرم افزار UltraISO و IsoBuster باز کن .
اگه فایل های صوتی رو نتونستی با این نرم افزار ها پیدا کنی احتمال زیاد راهی جر رکورد مجدد وجود نداره .

فقط 500 تا سخنرانی ( وقتی هم میگن سخنرانی یعنی یکی دو ساعت دیگه ) باید با چه کیفیتی تو یه سی دی جا داده باشند ؟ حتما با پایین ترین کیفیت .

----------

*NICHICON*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*

----------


## Yek.Doost

یه ایمیج از سی دی بگیر تا بعد بت بگم

----------

*kh.a*,*NICHICON*

----------


## mojtabashaye

> یه ایمیج از سی دی بگیر تا بعد بت بگم


سلام . دوست عزیز ایمیج گرفته شد

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
اینکه بت گفتم ایمیچ بگیر به خاطر اینه که راحت تر کار کنی

این برنامه رو نصب کن
IsoBuster Pro 3.3 Build 3.3.0.0 Final + Portable کپی اطلاعات سی دی خش دار | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
فایل ایمیج رو تو برنامه باز کن
وقتی ایمیج رو باز کردی تمام پوشه ها و زیر مجموعه هاش رو خوب زیر و رو کن 
چون امکان داره اون ها رو مخفی کرده باشن

---------------------

از یه برنامه دیگه کمک بگیر
Microsoft Process Explorer 16.01 مدیریت پردازش های ویندوز | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
این برنامه میتونه خیلی خوب کمکت کنه
وقتی شما سخنرانی رو گوش میکنی دو حالت داره
اتوران فایل ها رو داره از سی دی اجرا میکنه 
یا اینکه فایل ها داخل ویندوزتون کپی میشه بعد اجرا میشه
خلاصه با این برنامه میتونید برنامه  سخنرانی رو تحت نظر بگیرید . ببینید فایل های صوتی که اجرا میشن مسیر اصلیشون کجاست 


موفق باشید

----------

*kh.a*,*mojtabashaye*

----------


## mojtabashaye

دوستان عزیز نتونستم کاری از پیش ببرم و چیزی پیدا کنم . میشه راهنمایی بیشتر بکنید ؟

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام 
اخه تا سی دی زیر دستم نباشه . نمیتونم زیاد کمکت کنم
فقط بهم بگو تا کجا پیش رفتی
بت گفتم که نرم افزار رو اجرا کن بعد با برنامه Process Explorer چک کن .ببین نرم افزار از کجا اجرا میشه - جواب ؟

----------

*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*mojtabashaye*

----------

